# PLDT - ’emergency’ maintenance on internet services for 5 days



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Friday, 25 September 2020 8:00 a.m. to Wednesday, 30 September 2020 5:00 a.m. 

https://interaksyon.philstar.com/hobbies-interests/2020/09/23/177517/pldt-to-conduct-emergency-maintenance-on-internet-services-for-5-days/

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/money/companies/756898/pldt-schedules-5-day-emergency-maintenance-of-cable-system/story/


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am Globe but I expect that some people will switch over, at least on a phone data plan, and that will impact the service due to overload.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

That underwater cable system has been in place since 1997, I remember phone calls went from $2 USD a minute to a fraction of that because I had to call the Philippines from San Diego.

Then a quick and important note from this article: “The program will boost the internet service of both PLDT Home and Enterprise customers to fiber speeds, at no added cost,” he said.

https://www.submarinecablemap.com/#/submarine-cable/pldt-domestic-fiber-optic-network-dfon


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

PLDT reschedules emergency maintenance work to Sept. 26 to 30, assures customers of continued connectivity

Updated Sep 24, 2020 4:39:00 PM
https://www.cnnphilippines.com/news/2020/9/23/pldt-five-day-emergency-maintenance.html


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> PLDT reschedules emergency maintenance work to Sept. 26 to 30, assures customers of continued connectivity
> 
> Updated Sep 24, 2020 4:39:00 PM
> https://www.cnnphilippines.com/news/2020/9/23/pldt-five-day-emergency-maintenance.html


That's good news.... and so doesn't PLDT own most of the bandwidth or San Miguel Corp so if PLDT goes down shouldn't the other telecommunication company's also? It's the same underwater cable system.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> That's good news.... and so doesn't PLDT own most of the bandwidth or San Miguel Corp so if PLDT goes down shouldn't the other telecommunication company's also? It's the same underwater cable system.


When I read in the news about the PLDT outage, i looked on their website & saw new plans. 

3099 https://pldthome.com/fibrplus includes more and costs less than we are paying for 100mbps. We called, PLDT, they advised us our contract expired 2 months ago. Four or 5 new Fiber companies are laying fiber in our area with much nicer plans than PLDT who has called 5 times today to pitch for us to to stay with them.

https://pldthome.com/fibrplus


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> When I read in the news about the PLDT outage, i looked on their website & saw new plans.
> 
> 3099 https://pldthome.com/fibrplus includes more and costs less than we are paying for 100mbps. We called, PLDT, they advised us our contract expired 2 months ago. Four or 5 new Fiber companies are laying fiber in our area with much nicer plans than PLDT who has called 5 times today to pitch for us to to stay with them.
> 
> https://pldthome.com/fibrplus


The costs have come down and the speed much higher, we have the 25 Mbps but it's more like 30 Mbps unlimited plan and I also have the land line.

What a change from our very first land line from the only company at the time that could supply us with one called PT&T back in 1995 it cost us 5000 pesos a year but you had to purchase a card with credit but no internet and then our first internet connection in 2010 was Globe Wireless 1 Mbps and 1000 pesos a month, 2014 PLDT DSL 3 Mbps 2,000 pesos a month and then 2019 our current PLDT Fiber 25 Mbps plan with Land Line around 2,500 pesos per month.


----------

